# code 25



## cgcrg (Aug 20, 2012)

I started my car and saw code 25 on the screen, what does this mean?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Check your left front turn signal lamp bulb to see if it's working. 

Or it's the self-destruct sequence starting.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Check your left front turn signal lamp bulb to see if it's working.
> 
> Or it's the self-destruct sequence starting.


Lol! Nice, I needed the laugh. What he said, haha.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

From what I looked up, Code 25 means trouble with the MAT circuit. http://www.troublecodes.net/GM/


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> From what I looked up, Code 25 means trouble with the MAT circuit. http://www.troublecodes.net/GM/


Tha link you provided is only good for vehicles 1995 or older with OBD I diagnostics. Nothing in there applies to a Cruze.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*cgcrg*

mcg75 is correct. Your left front turn signal bulb is burnt out or has a bad connection. All the codes are in the owners manual.


----------

